# Barry Burgess - RIP



## engineer one (7 Jan 2007)

not sure if this is the right place, but a couple of hours ago the daughter of barry,our resident cyclone man phoned me and told me that he had died
whilst on holiday in france during last week.

for those who like me knew him personally, it is a shock that such a fit man should die of a heart attack, when i who am not a fitness fanatic seem so far to have survived my heart problems. they do say though that often it is the fittest who have the least chance of surviving the attack.

anyway i said i would post, and would ask any foreigners who met barry through their forums, particularly in america and australia to let them know too.

as those who met him will remember, barry was a larger than life character who was full of energy, so his passing is particularly difficult.

i will post details of the funeral arrangements when i know them.

i guess the only thing to remember is that death solves all problems, and diminishes your worries.

paul


----------



## Mike.C (7 Jan 2007)

I'm speechless. My thoughts go out to his family. Barry where ever you are mate, god bless.

Paul thank you for letting us know.

Mike


----------



## Newbie_Neil (7 Jan 2007)

My thoughts are with his family.

God bless,
Neil


----------



## Paul Chapman (7 Jan 2007)

That is so sad and a real shock. I last met Barry at the recent D&M show at Kempton Park and, as you say, he always looked so fit and healthy.

My thoughts are with his family.

Paul


----------



## ike (7 Jan 2007)

Thats tragic. I never met Barry but enjoyed his posts. My condolences to his family and may his soul rest in peace.

Ike


----------



## Scrit (7 Jan 2007)

Hi Paul

Whilst I never met Barry I enjoyed a number of interesting telephone conversations that we had on matters diverse and divergent, although it was his accent that most threw me in the beginning! I enjoyed and was educated by his input on matters such as the cyclone and for that matter many other things. I'm sure that I'm not alone in feeling that Barry will be sadly missed here on the forum. 

Scrit


----------



## Alf (7 Jan 2007)

Oh gosh, what an awful shock for everyone - best to his family, Paul. Only met him once at the Big Bash but he was an enthusiastic bloke - he'll be missed.

Alf


----------



## wrightclan (7 Jan 2007)

What a terrible shock. I never met him, but corresponded with him a couple times on this site. Admired his way of doing things--thinking 'outside the box.'

My deepest condolences to his family and all who knew him personally.

Brad


----------



## wizer (7 Jan 2007)

deeply shocked, my thoughts are with his family.


----------



## davy_owen_88 (7 Jan 2007)

What terrible news. My thoughts go out to his family and friends.

RIP Barry


----------



## Gill (7 Jan 2007)

How dreadful. He will be missed by all who knew him. My condolences to his family.

Gill


----------



## Good Surname or what ? (7 Jan 2007)

I never met Barry, but enjoyed his posts. My deepest sympathies go to his family and friends.

Phil


----------



## Philly (7 Jan 2007)

What terrible news-thanks for letting us know Paul.
Phil


----------



## norman (7 Jan 2007)

Hi

I never met Barry, but enjoyed his posts. My deepest sympathies go to his family and friends. 

Regards 
Norman


----------



## Nigel (7 Jan 2007)

I cant belive it only the week before Christmas I was in his workshop testing a chip collector he had made for me without charge, he even gave me the tubing to connect to my machine,
This came about after traveling to the D&M show with him and saying that was what I was looking for,

In his workshop we were joking about his recent windfall of hardwood and what he would make with it.

It was a privilege to have known such a kind and generous person

I shall miss Barrys dulcet tone on the phone but I will always remember him every time I use the chip collector

My sympathies go out to his wife and family

Nigel


----------



## mahking51 (7 Jan 2007)

Like Alf, I only met Barry once at Philly's Big Bash where I found him to be a lovely chap. I am so sorry to hear this news,
My deepest condolences to his family and all who knew him personally.
Martin


----------



## beejay (7 Jan 2007)

How very sad.
I didnt know Barry but like so many others enjoyed his posts and enthusiasm. He will be missed on the forum.
Deepest sympathies to his family.
beejay


----------



## mailee (7 Jan 2007)

sorry to hear the bad news. my condolences to his family. He will be missed.


----------



## DomValente (7 Jan 2007)

My deepest sympathy to his family,a knowledgeable man will be greatly missed.


----------



## Mdotflorida (7 Jan 2007)

My thoughts are with his family.

Jeff


----------



## Argee (7 Jan 2007)

That's just unbelievable. He was so looking forward to going to France, you just never know what's around the corner I guess. I'll sure miss the mad pipper.

I've passed on the sad news to the Triton Forum in Australia, where Barry was quite a frequent contributor also.

Ray.


----------



## Nick W (7 Jan 2007)

What a terrible thing to happen. I too only met him at the Big Bash, and he seemed a nice guy. Don't know what else to say.


----------



## Lord Nibbo (7 Jan 2007)

I never met Barry, but read his posts especially so with his knowledge of cyclones. May I add my deepest sympathies to his family. Another star shines in heaven tonight.


----------



## ProShop (7 Jan 2007)

I don't know what to say, I'm shocked.

Like Scrit I never met Barry but we exchanged mail & sent each other photo's of various workshop machines & projects etc.

May your God be with you Barry.


----------



## CHJ (7 Jan 2007)

*Paul*, please pass on my condolences along with the others.

During the week leading up to Christmas I had several communications with Barry regarding a new Project he was embarking on associated with Lathes and was looking forward to his take on the problems encountered.

Thank goodness I have had a good wood day today with visiting friends, it helps absorb such sad news a little but is still difficult to take in.


----------



## stewart (7 Jan 2007)

Thanks for letting us know, Paul. I really enjoyed meeting Barry at the Big Bash and seeing his enthusiasm, not just for cyclones. I am as shocked and saddened as everyone else. My condolences to his family and friends.

Stewart


----------



## Colin C (7 Jan 2007)

I like some have never met Barry but I know he will be missed here on the forum.

Please give my condolences to his family


----------



## nickson71 (7 Jan 2007)

I to am totally shocked, whilst having never met the man, I enjoyed his posts and the information he would freely give 


My condolences go out to his family and friends


----------



## llangatwgnedd (7 Jan 2007)

Sad news, 
My deepest sympathy to his family


----------



## Roger (7 Jan 2007)

One of life's 'Good Guys' ........... Have fun up there Barry!


----------



## Woodmagnet (7 Jan 2007)

May you rest in peace Barry.


----------



## Drew (7 Jan 2007)

I never met Barry, but like others enjoyed his posts. My thoughts are with his family.

Drew


----------



## neilc (7 Jan 2007)

Terrible news. While I also never met Barry we exchanged a PM or two. He even kindly sent me his phone number for any other questions I might have. You'll be missed Barry.
Rest In Peace.
Neil


----------



## Losos (7 Jan 2007)

Oh my God, what terrible news, I am very shocked.   

I did meet Barry at the Big Bash last year, he was charming, funny, and knowledgible, and not only that he was, as people have said, generous. 

I merely mentioned that I hadn't seen a copy of a new American Woodie magazine he had with him and he immediately offered to send me a DVD with all the back issues which duly arrived in the post a few days latter.

IIRC Barry's 'day job' was one which has a high 'stress level' - sadly that may have contributed to his untimely death. 

I'm sorry, I really can't take it all in, he was much younger than me. My sincere condolances to his familly.   

Happy woodworking in heaven Barry.


----------



## RogerS (7 Jan 2007)

That is so tragic. Like others I read his posts with interest and talked with him on quite a few occasions but never met him sadly.

My thoughts go out to his family and friends.

Barry...you'll be missed.


----------



## Jake (7 Jan 2007)

Shocked, never met him, but he seemed a real livewire with loads of enthusiasm for life and his projects. A loss to the forums, as well as his family and friends.


----------



## Anonymous (7 Jan 2007)

I'm also shocked. My thoughts go out to his family.

Paul, thank you for letting us know.


----------



## Corset (7 Jan 2007)

Very sad news, I too have enjoyed his informative posts it is a loss to us all.


----------



## Shadowfax (7 Jan 2007)

Oh, that is sad. I enjoyed his posts and knew nothing about him outside them, but I still feel sad. My best wishes to all the family and friends.

SF


----------



## tombo (7 Jan 2007)

i'm just shocked by this sad news, like others i met barry at phillys bash. Life just aint fair


----------



## RogerM (7 Jan 2007)

Like many here, I only knew Barry through his posts. Always worth reading, and he came across as a really good guy. Very sad!


----------



## BrianD (8 Jan 2007)

I have had several interesting conversations with Barry on his cyclone endeavours and am totally taken aback to hear this terrible news.

Many condolences to his family on this most unhappy event and I hope them all well.

BrianD


----------



## Waka (8 Jan 2007)

My deepest condolences to his family, Paul thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Ian Dalziel (8 Jan 2007)

such sudden and sad news, we were just trading pms a few weeks ago about his possible cnc build. 
my thoughts go to his loved ones

I


----------



## dedee (8 Jan 2007)

That's very sad, my sympathies are with his family.

Andy


----------



## Freetochat (8 Jan 2007)

Very sad news. I never met him, but had some good exchanges of ideas. My condolences to his family.


----------



## Jorden (8 Jan 2007)

Wow, that is a shocker! I've long been a fan of Barry's although we never met. He inspired me to do the current dustex upgrade i'm working on in the workshop. He will be sadly missed.

God must have need of a good man with cyclones!

Dennis


----------



## Adam (8 Jan 2007)

Sad news indeed. Thoughts are with his family.

Adam


----------



## Argee (8 Jan 2007)

Here are the overnight responses from the Triton Forum in Australia:

That is terrible news. Barry was a good contributer to these forums and he has exchanged many emails with me, particularly when we were discussing Triton equipment. I'm sure all on the Forums will miss Barry's valuable input, more particularly, those who are regulars in the Triton section where Barry spent most of his time. It's always nice to have members from other countries but the distance makes it harder to express our sympathy to Barry's family. Could you please pass on our sincere condolences to Barry's family and let them know he was held in high regard on here. This is a sad day. He will be missed. (Gumby)

Thanks Barry for your contributions and e-mails. Condolences for your family. Steve (TritonJapan)

Barry will be sorely missed. Shocked to hear the news. Barry - at least they use Triton in heaven mate. You can teach 'em a thing or two! (Stuart)

Indeed sad news. Barry and I have exchanged several PMs as we hail from the same country originally. He will be missed. Hope Ray can pass on our sincerest heartfelt condolences to his family. Regards Les (lesmeyer)

Very sad news. (Wongo)

Very sorry to hear the news, condolences to his family and friends. (routermaniac)


----------



## garywayne (8 Jan 2007)

What can one say. I met Barry at the bash and found him to be a very friendly guy, and willing to share. I am sure he is going to be missed by a lot of people, including myself.

God bless you Barry.
Condolences to the family.
Thank you for letting us know Paul.


----------



## johnjin (8 Jan 2007)

Very sad to here news like this but thanks for letting us know Paul.
My condolences to all his family. He will be missed on this forum.


----------



## Vormulac (8 Jan 2007)

My deepest sympathies to his family. I never met him, but naturally, knew of him.


----------



## promhandicam (8 Jan 2007)

Like many others, I only knew Barry through his posts, but even so it is still very sad news. 
Paul, please pass on my condolences, together with all the many others already expressed, to Barry's family.

Steve


----------



## mudman (8 Jan 2007)

What really sad news.
I always enjoyed reading Barry's posts that were always well thought out and intelligent.
The board will miss his input.
My thoughts go to his family.

Regards,
Mudman


----------



## Ed (8 Jan 2007)

How terribly sad. Although I never met Barry, we chatted via PM'd when I sent him some shopnotes articles he was looking for. Without a doubt he was one of the characters that makes this forum so good. I will miss his contributions as I am sure many others will to. 

My condolences and deepest sympathies to his family.

Ed


----------



## Taffy Turner (8 Jan 2007)

Very sad news indeed.

My sympathy to Barry's family and friends.

Gary


----------



## SketchUp Guru (8 Jan 2007)

Wow! What a surprise.  

My condolences to his family. Thank you for letting us know.

Dave


----------



## JFC (8 Jan 2007)

A friend that will be sadly missed . Rest in peace Barry mate .
Jason .


----------



## Shultzy (8 Jan 2007)

Such sad, sad news. My condolences to all his family


----------



## gwaithcoed (8 Jan 2007)

Very sad news, My thoughts go out to his family.

Alan


----------



## Johnboy (8 Jan 2007)

A big shock, very sad news. My thoughts are with his family.

John


----------



## greggy (8 Jan 2007)

i never knew barry, sounds like a nice and respected man, the forum will miss him greatly. my condolences to his family.


----------



## ajbell (8 Jan 2007)

Very sad news.

I had met Barry at the Big Bash

A real gent, his enthusiasm was infectious.

Andy B


----------



## bobscarle (8 Jan 2007)

What terrible news. I never knew or met Barry, I only know him through this forum. He will be sadly missed. My heart felt condolences go to his family.

Bob


----------



## devonwoody (8 Jan 2007)

I am very sad to hear this news, Barry was known to me as a generous and helpful man who freely gave his time and energies to members on this forum and no doubt to all others.


----------



## cutting42 (9 Jan 2007)

Very sad to hear this terrible news, such a shame and like many others I did not know Barry personally but these forums make it seem like we all knew him from his wise words and helpful advice. He will be missed, my sincere condolences to his family at this heart wrenching time.

Gareth


----------



## woodbloke (9 Jan 2007)

Terrible news - condolences to the family, will be sadly missed on the forum - Rob


----------



## newt (9 Jan 2007)

Very sad and a shock, will miss his input to the forum.


----------



## Routermonster (9 Jan 2007)

Sad news. I didn't know Barry, but, like many others, I enjoyed reading his posts. My condolences to his family and friends.

Les


----------



## DaveL (11 Jan 2007)

This is sad news. 

I knew Barry, he introduced me to the Triton Router, and due to him I have one in the table now.

Being another cyclone fan we talked the subject over many times. Guess he won’t let the dust settle, I will miss his ideas and hints on improving the kit we use.

I had the privilege of taking the picture that Chas has in the Rogues' Gallery.


Condolences to his family.

Dave


----------



## engineer one (12 Jan 2007)

hi guys , just received the following details

paul

Barry passed away on the 4th January in the South of France and we will be holding his funeral on Thursday 18th January.

The service will take place at St Michaels & All Angels Church in Sunninghill at 10.30am.

The address is :

Church Lane
Sunninghill
Ascot
Berkshire SL5 7DD 

Barry's brother Chris will be paying tribute to him during the service and therefore would like to receive any thoughts you may have about Barry so that he can include them. Please send them to this e-mail address and thank you to those who have already sent messages.

We will be having drinks and snacks at the house after the service and everybody is most welcome

Our address and contact details are :

Conewood House
Crawley Ridge
Camberley
Surrey GU15 2AN
Tel 01276 62292

RSVP would be appreciated and please forward these details to anyone you feel appropriate as we do not have everyone's contact details.

Please do not hesitate to contact us for any further information.

Best regards
Honey, Caroline, Matt and Craig


----------



## gidon (12 Jan 2007)

That is really shocking and sad news. I never met Barry but always enjoyed his intelligent and informative posts.
He'll be missed here alone.
Best Wishes to all his family and friends.
Gidon


----------



## Anonymous (12 Jan 2007)

I met Barry while developing my own cyclone system - he was always full of life and enthusiasam - and very keen to offer advice and help

my thoughts are with his family 

Francis


----------



## mrbmcg (13 Jan 2007)

Very very sad. Sometimes death just picks you out without rhyme or reason. My deepest sympathies go to his family.

RIP Barry.


----------



## ivan (15 Jan 2007)

What awful news, it seems so surreal. I can't quite take it in. All condolences to his family. I met Barry at the last Big Bash and talked cyclones with him there, and by phone a few times after. You couldn't want to meet a more helpful guy. 

Goodbye, Barry

Ivan


----------



## Chris Knight (15 Jan 2007)

What a tragedy. 
Please pass on our deepest sympathies to the family Paul. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## JFC (18 Jan 2007)




----------



## engineer one (19 Jan 2007)

today was the day and for many of us there, the amazing wind was a sure sign that barry was trying just as hard to promote his cyclone up there as anywhere else. 
:lol: :twisted: 
lots of people to send him off.

hopefully in a week or two we will have some word about some of his tools that others might like to consider.

paul :wink:


----------

